

Mildly interesting rant about Linux and Complexity - igorhvr
http://www.modeemi.fi/~tuomov/b/archives/2008/10/29/T20_34_21/

======
niels_olson
> Even new version of these operating systems still do not offer such a
> fundamental feature as working hibernate or other form of session saving.

Funny, on September 27th I closed the lid on my oversize-no-way-it's-going-to-
travel-with-me Dell 9300, which now serves as my media center, running Ubuntu,
and I left for a month. I came back, opened it up this morning, and it woke
right up and asked for my password.

------
known
(1) Linux != Gnome or KDE

(2) Options = Freedom

And X is loosely coupled (hence no single point of failure). MS Windows is
tightly coupled architecture (hence single point of failure) for your
computer.

~~~
wmf
_Linux != Gnome or KDE_

That's precisely his complaint. New features are being created that aren't
accessible from the command line (e.g. NetworkManager). You have to use
GNOME/KDE.

------
wmf
Between this, Fedora's "who moved my X server?", and yet-another-Phonon-
flamewar, this wasn't a good week for the Linux Hater to retire.

------
artificer
Just when we were contemplating the loss of our beloved linux hater...comes
this one. Let's give the guy a warm welcome, shall we? ;-)

------
olefoo
This guy should look into OpenBSD, I get the sense he would either appreciate
it's aesthetic or get into an argument with Theo.

